# Post/Thread width



## chucketn (Sep 17, 2014)

Why are some posts/threads too wide to display in the browser window? I would have thought the post/thread would be sized to fit the browser window automatically. I hate having to scroll back and forth to read the post/thread.

Chuck


----------



## Swifty (Sep 17, 2014)

It must be your settings, I view on my iPad and desktop computer, they automatically adjust the width to fit the screen.

Paul.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 17, 2014)

Go to , My account, control panel, edit options, and check that you have the box set  for "default (enlarge in same window) in the thread display options.

My account is at the very top of the page, on the right hand side.

Paul.


----------



## chucketn (Sep 17, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Go to , My account, control panel, edit options, and check that you have the box set for "default (enlarge in same window) in the thread display options.
> Paul.


 
That how my options are set...


Chuck


----------

